# lighting and ick?



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

In the past, when I kept my goldfish in a plastic Galaxy tank with a filtration sys. and a hooded light, all of my goldfish tended to get wiped out from ick. However, I have always had success in a glass tank with a filter and NO light, they have lived wonderfully. Is this coincidental, or is there a reason, like was the bacteria cultured more when the light heated the water?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

undoubtful but it is possible that the light was fluctuating the tank water so much during day and night it stressed fish so badly that it broke out in ich attack.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I never thought of that one! So do you recommend I get a heater to stabilize the temperature, or should I just not even bother with lighting? Usually, the water temp stays at around 65 w/o a light.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

any idea what it heats up to with the light on? and what size tank is it and type light? if PC light i actually would throw that idea out but if it's incandscent light then that would be my guess, i am not a goldfish guy so dont know what kinda water temps they live in..


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

It heats up to about 73 with the light on. It's a 10 gal and it's a fluorescent light. I think that's what it's called anyways, you know, it's not yellowiwsh but it's white and it's a long bar.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm not sure goldfish i presume are relatively hardy fish though that is quite a change in water from day to night, i'd just leave tank bare for a month ich should die off in that time then.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

How many goldfish did you usually keep in the Plastic tank and how many gallons was it? Your fish might have gotten ick because they were stressed from being overcrowed.


----------

